# New DAS rhinestone program



## charles95405

Digital Arts Solution gave a webinar yesterday on a new rhinestone/cutting program. It was billed as a completely new program and not an upgrade. The new program, StoneCut Pro really has some whiz bang features that I have not seenb in any other program..stoning bitmaps, stoning photos, increasing or decreasing the size of an image that has been stoned and still keeps the stone size the same, global correction of collision points after stone placement.

Prices were not given, but it will not be the cheapest around, but in some pre webinar notes they seem to offer a substantial discount for DAS customers depending on which product one has that will work with the new program and...I think this is a first for them...some sort of discount for owners of other systems...I don't know any of the details, so one would have to contact them.

For those who know me are aware I have been playing with rhinestones since Roland came out with their EGX350 desktop engraver and I have tried/used several different program...and I mus say this is a big step forward.

I would think they might post the webinar....if they do watch it!


----------



## leapoffaith

I watched the webinar yesterday too.

Very interesting. Looks like it might make life easier for us rhinestoners. I'm all for something that makes life easier. 

I'd love to hear from someone who's using it.

(And -- Hi, Charles!)


----------



## agensop

Me 3. I watched it too. though i missed the first half hour of it in travel. I am definitely interested in it. I emailed for a price and for information on the decal system but havent heard back. I really want to get into it this year.



leapoffaith said:


> I watched the webinar yesterday too.
> 
> Very interesting. Looks like it might make life easier for us rhinestoners. I'm all for something that makes life easier.
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone who's using it.
> 
> (And -- Hi, Charles!)


----------



## agensop

because i came in late do you know if this is just and upgrade to smartcut a new replacement program or something stand alone i wasnt quite sure from the webinar




charles95405 said:


> Digital Arts Solution gave a webinar yesterday on a new rhinestone/cutting program. It was billed as a completely new program and not an upgrade. The new program, StoneCut Pro really has some whiz bang features that I have not seenb in any other program..stoning bitmaps, stoning photos, increasing or decreasing the size of an image that has been stoned and still keeps the stone size the same, global correction of collision points after stone placement.
> 
> Prices were not given, but it will not be the cheapest around, but in some pre webinar notes they seem to offer a substantial discount for DAS customers depending on which product one has that will work with the new program and...I think this is a first for them...some sort of discount for owners of other systems...I don't know any of the details, so one would have to contact them.
> 
> For those who know me are aware I have been playing with rhinestones since Roland came out with their EGX350 desktop engraver and I have tried/used several different program...and I mus say this is a big step forward.
> 
> I would think they might post the webinar....if they do watch it!


----------



## DivineBling

Adam, it is a stand alone program. It's the most expensive rhinestone design software on the market.


----------



## agensop

if its more expensive then smartcutpro i dont see the point...maybe i am missing something. well i see all the great stuff it can do especially with deleting intersections but i mean smartcut is 1300 going above and beyond that to me is CRAZY. And i think smarcut is very good for the price. (for those that dont know smartcut pro is das cutting software that is the core of their rhinestone system its actually does the work like winpcsign)


----------



## allhamps

DivineBling said:


> Adam, it is a stand alone program. It's the most expensive rhinestone design software on the market.


The price I was told was not as much as the $800 it was going to cost me to get the Bling !t software. Now that may be based on being a DAS customer already, so it may be higher for others. Anyway, I was scheduled for the webinar, but missed it sitting on I95 with a flat waiting on AAA. I hope they do post the webinar, I really wanted to see the new bitmap feature.

Did they add any new fill methods? I'd love to have some EASY to use fill methods without having to get a different software outside of the DAS family.


----------



## DivineBling

Carol, you're right. They offer discounts to people who already own the previous version. 
I didn't see any new fills during the webinar but I was sort of popping in and out.


----------



## agensop

might be *breaths sigh of relief* i just didnt see the market for a 1500-2k programnow matter how awesome das stuff is .


----------



## charles95405

This is definitely a totally new program...not an upgrade...and I suspect the software alone...will be around the price of smartcutpro....I have not heard that they are selling alone...but I suspect they will sooner or later

Yes there was new fill options...and a ton of new stuff. I think that once the dust settles, they will post the webinar. I believe it has support for around 600 cutters...yes it is pricey...but there is a discount for owners of other programs. I compare it to a lincoln and a pinto...both will get you were you want to go...the price difference is just the ease and luxury..maybe no a good comparison...but you get the idea...This may not be the program for the universe..but it sure makes some hugh strides in performance


----------



## JAF

I saw the webinar and the new software looks interesting. Since this is a NEW software and not an upgrade, does that mean we can sell our original software?


----------



## jean518

Did not get a chance to watch the webinar. At one point they were talking about some sort of trade in. May not be the case now. You will need to contact them for facts. Guessing only leads to misinformation.


----------



## charles95405

If you own SmartCut Pro 2, which uses a dongle, you would not want to sell the original program as you will need the original dongle to use with StoneCut...or so I was told...


----------



## sunnydayz

JAF said:


> I saw the webinar and the new software looks interesting. Since this is a NEW software and not an upgrade, does that mean we can sell our original software?



I would read the license on your current software, as I myself did not find out till after the fact with the smart designer, that there was a huge transfer fee for the new owner if you sold it. The cost to transfer the smart designer I believe is $400, so I would definitely read the license of your current software first to see if the new owner will incur any transfer of license fees.


----------



## allhamps

I received a link for the taped webinar yesterday. I am getting ready to watch it now. I am guessing that even though this is a new software, that it will be able to read our old SmartCut pro rhinestone files?


----------



## charles95405

There was a dust up some time back about transfer of software....I believe there is now a policy that you can sell the software, but there are documents that must be signed regarding the transfer of license...best to check with DAS. HOWEVER...regarding ANY software that you 'buy' ...you do not own it. you only have a license to use. The EULA will contain any restrictions...


----------



## tshirtsrus

allhamps said:


> I received a link for the taped webinar yesterday. I am getting ready to watch it now. I am guessing that even though this is a new software, that it will be able to read our old SmartCut pro rhinestone files?



I saw the webinar too, the new program has a very unique features... anyways, some ask the same question there and the answer is, yes you would be able to use your old SmartCut Pro files in StoneCut Pro, oh wait... your going to get your question answer if you're going to watch the webinar.


----------



## agensop

yes it should. it seemed to be an evolution of smartcut 



allhamps said:


> I received a link for the taped webinar yesterday. I am getting ready to watch it now. I am guessing that even though this is a new software, that it will be able to read our old SmartCut pro rhinestone files?


----------



## sjidohair

Sorry I am coming in on this thread a bit late,, i have been wonderfully swamped filling orders, but here is my take on the webinar from DAS

I was also in the Webinar,, and totally enjoyed seeing the new features,, 

One of the most awesome features i saw was the ablility to change change design in size without changing the stone sizes,,,, woohooooo

Another great feature was The new fill features,,,, you will have the ability to change a angle on any fill you make.

With the new fill feature there are areas that show the collision of the stones,, and the ablility to let the software tell you what to instantly delete or manually do it,, if you want.

With the new fill feature it also will change a spacing where you need it to fill so collisions do not happen,,, which i thought was amazing,,,, and using different stones sizes at the same time.. do it appears all stone are spaced the same but some have a adjusted spacing so no collisions happen if possible..

The photo fill feature kept definition on the image and a nice outline where needed,,,, 

so the Fill features have been greatly been redone for this software.

The Clipart already stoned and ready to go with the software was amazing, as well,, 

I have my order in, for this as if that was not enough there is a new micro font ready to go, that will take very small text and let us stone it in a click of a button.

The Webinar ran over and was long so i had to leave before the Questions started,, But I also know it is on line for any one to view on the DAS site.


----------



## allhamps

Whooohooo Baby I finally got to watch the webinar and I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. I can't wait to get my copy delivered. We are having a big football summit in June, and my sons and I have already picked out photos of them in action to do in rhinestones to be used as samples at my vendor table. I think this feature is going to blow folks away. Also, with the big push to sequins, I'm hoping to be able to master this function also to put out some "psuedo-sequin" designs. The more economical programs and/or macros are nice and have their place, but I'm going whole hog as I try to move my designs and my business to the next level. Thank you DAS!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Me too Carol,, Me too,, I am super excited,, as well.

wooohooooooo

Craig said the webinar did not even touch on a part of the features,,,,


----------



## charles95405

I ordered mine before the webinar ended.....should be here in a day or two...got to hurry and get caught up so I can play.

BTW...DAS has about 67 videos on youtube...some of which are on StoneCutPro...happy viewing


----------



## sjidohair

Hahahahaa Charles before the webinar ended,,, that is funny... 

I waited cuz I wanted to talk to Das about what machines could be used for this,, or if my machines would work,, 

Carol,, did you hear the part that you will be able to use this with some cams and or stone setting machines,,as the file you can export is a usable file for some machines? I dont know the specific but my ears perked up to that ,, if you find out more before me, please post it here, i am swamped, right now with very lil time for research
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Sandy Jo, I will. I was sooo excited running around the house grabbing football action shots to bling, that I forgot all about export file types


----------



## allhamps

I talked to Tim today to ask about the file export issue. Reportedly, they do have several export types that can work with other machines. Sorry, but I did not actually ask specifically about the cams since I don't know what type of file they use. I know my Ioline uses a .plt, so now I should be able to export directly from the StoneCut Pro to my Ioline cutter without having to pass through Corel Draw. I'm going to call the Ioline folks to confirm that though.

On a different note, I asked Tim about film for the sequin function. He indicated they were testing out some things and MIGHT be bringing out something offered by DAS. In the meantime, I have several different types of holographic/metallic film that I am going to test out. I really like the Spectra Alloy, but I don't know how it will handle the "etching" of the center hole in the sequin, since it is stretchy. 

I don't know how I'm going to test out all this cool stuff and get my orders processed, but I'm sure I'll find a way


----------



## thecameron8

Wow should I maybe be looking into this instead of B!ing It? Off to do some researching.


----------



## DivineBling

Hi Callie!
Research is essential to any purchase!
Definitely look into all of your options because it's a big purchase and you want to be happy with whatever you buy! You don't want to have to purchase something else just months down the road!
I tried to respond to your last private message but your box is full!


----------



## sjidohair

for sure do your research,,,,, 

Mine new program from Das is in the mail,, I picked up some of the font paks too,, 

I am so super excited about all these new features,,,


----------



## thecameron8

I cleared it hun. I hate that yu can only have 5 pms lol.


----------



## sjidohair

Callie, 

The more you post the more you will be able to have stored,,,


----------



## thecameron8

Well I guess that is a good way to keep me from lurking isn't it lol.


----------



## charles95405

For those who bought ...or will buy...the new program, you have some heavy reading! It comes witha 178 page manual/training/marketing guide for rhinestones...But this program is more than rhinestone templates but a very very full featured cutting/design program And you will need to print out the manual for StoneCut Pro which is on the included on the disk and in PDF format. It is *466 pages!*

Guess what I am reading this weekend??


----------



## agensop

wow... better get new toners for the laser printers lol


----------



## JAF

Can we take the disc to Office Max and get it printed? Would that be any cheaper than printing it yourself? Do you just staple it together?


----------



## charles95405

I printed myself...double sided on my oki laser...then took to FedEx Office (Kinkos) and had it spiral bound. I suspect that is cheaper way to go


----------



## thecameron8

I am not sure if my ADD would let me get through a manual that long lol.


----------



## BlingItOn

I watched the video of the webcast last night. Loved some of the features this program has.

Does anyone know a price yet without having an existing DAS program?


----------



## charles95405

I have never seen DAS publish prices and I think that is because their system is so extensive that it is hard to pin down just one facet. The new program is not only a rhinestone template design/cut program but a full blown vinyl cutting program and works seamlessly with Corel Draw and when coupled with their own Corel add on...Smart Designer...you have a full package. But to the price...it will vary based upon what part of their system you have..if any. So I think you will have to contact DAS. Bear in mind my comments are just that...mine...I have no connection with DAS but have been a customer since the days before Corel X3. I went with their rhinestone/cutter system after my flustration with Roland desktop engraver.


----------



## allhamps

Mine will be here on Tuesday, according to the tracking info. Can't wait. Great idea about the binding Charles, thanks.


----------



## BlingItOn

charles95405 said:


> The new program is not only a rhinestone template design/cut program but a full blown vinyl cutting program and works seamlessly with Corel Draw and when coupled with their own Corel add on...Smart Designer...you have a full package.


Do you have to purchase the Smart Cut Designer in order to use the Smart Cut Pro? I do not work with a Corel Draw program...I'm only interested in working with the rhinestone features on the Smart Cut Pro.


----------



## sjidohair

This new program is a Stand alone program,,, If you only want this program,, that is what you can purchase,, 

There are many different elements, additional artwork and fonts you can purchase as well,, to go along with it, but if someone wanted just the program they could do it. You do not need corel for this Software.

I am super excited to get mine and see the micro font, that is included with this program for tiny lil teeny fonts that usually take alot of us forever, 

But also knowing it will hook up to a Crystal press or Cams Machine.

Our Tools,, Cutters and software,, are what make us more productive and efficent, and that is Priceless to me in my Business.


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Mine will be here on Tuesday, according to the tracking info. Can't wait. Great idea about the binding Charles, thanks.


Carol, 

I cant wait for you to get yours,,, you will have yours in hand before me,, I am super excited for you.

I also agree having the manual bound would be awesome,, 
thanks charles.


----------



## allhamps

Do they have the manual on the DAS owners page, maybe? I'd love to be able to read it now so I can pretend like I know what I'm doing when I try something for the first time


----------



## sjidohair

Not sure,, please let me know if you find, it,, 

I am coping all thumbnail designs out on sheets today anyway for customers to look at I might as well keep the ink flowing,, lol


----------



## BlingItOn

Can anyone tell me if any of the DAS software has a steep learning curve? Since it was mentioned that part of their software is Corel Draw compatible I wondered if you needed to be familiar Corel Draw in order to learn the software.

I have the ACS software and Funtime Deluxe and pretty much have figured out how to use both of those programs by myself. 

How would learning DAS program compare to learning what I already have?


----------



## sjidohair

I also have those programs, and they are great programs,, 

If you have mastered those programs,, you will do fine.. there is also a support network , you can hook up with and there are many Das users here as well. 

Getting a great software is only the first step,, Getting help and support after you have purchased it is What makes you and your Software one.

My Two favorite programs are Winpcsign2010 and Das,, 

You will do fine, with whatever program you choose,
Oh make sure whatever you get,,has drivers for your Cutter.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405

There is a learning curve...you do not have to use Corel...but with almost 200 pages in the rhinestone stencil training guide and 466 in the StoneCutPro manual, I am sure there is lot to learn...overwhelming? Nope but you will not learn it in 2-3 days...but still a great piece of software

It is interesting...you get a page of instructions telling you what you need to do to avoid having installation problems and which sections to read before installing....really complete instructions


----------



## allhamps

I don't think it would be a problem for you at all. You don't have to have Corel or know Corel to use the DAS software. I know nothing about Corel for the most part, and don't really use it, even with my DAS, in any of my rhinestone functions. I think the basics of the program, like fills and placing rhinestones will come naturally. The largest part of learning will be using some of the built in functions for text and some of the new stuff most likely.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Jumping in late with not to much info yet, but will post as I learn. I do Have StoneCut Pro and it is a totally different program than Smart Cut Pro. They are similar in the way they function so if you own Smart cut you will have no problem jumping right in. If not they have hours worth of tutorial videos on the install disk. They have added great new time saving features that make the design process easier. The Sequin feature and Bitmap photos look pretty sweet. Collision Recognition already saves time and is one click of a button. I have not had time to play and learn yet. To busy with orders and new MagneBling templates and Ideas right now. I will post again as I learn new features to let you know how it is compared to Smart Cut Pro. 

I little thing that nobody really notices, but is huge is the new way to store your designs. In smart cut it was always hard to see them in the little boxes on the right. With Stones cut you can see all of the thumbnails and when you hoover over it they enlarge to see the image better. Something very little but will save tons of time in the long run.


----------



## sjidohair

that right i forgot about that, woohooooo


----------



## leapoffaith

So.........has anyone but Matt had a chance to play with this new software yet?


----------



## sjidohair

I Just got mine today, and I am copying off all the instructions, today,, woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo

I picked up a few extras too the fonts paks too


----------



## allhamps

Been playing as I work. I have a slight issue in that mine seems to crash when I try to run the "replace object" macro function, and I haven't had the time to call tech support yet, but I'm sure I'll get that worked out. Love the new collision feature. Pretty much eliminates the need for converting to single line text. Learned how to better use the hatch fill - love it. I've only partially played with the bitmap feature, but it is absolutely fun!! Trying to find time to watch some of the tutorials and make some things I want to have fun with, but so busy with orders, that it's hard to find the time. I have some new custom quotes that I'm going to try and see how they work with the bitmap feature as opposed o converting them to vectors first as I usually do.


----------



## sjidohair

Carol, 

You hit it on the head,,,, for the bitmap,, 
When we are giving out quotes in the past , we actually have to design the object to get quotes out,, 


With this Bitmap feature it will give me stone counts to get the object quotes out alot faster, to the potential client, and that will save me a ton of time, and Time is Money for all of us.


----------



## allhamps

I didn't get a chance to play with the bitmap I thought I would, but I did do another one. I just got an order for 300-500 transfers for an Omega Psi Phi convention in July. Initially the guy was doing some screen print bags, and contacted me to do a simple transfer of the word QUETTE. When he sent his bag, you know I couldn't resist looking at that Lady and going, "boy would that look good in bling". Well I sent him a sample, and now they want to do bling shirts to match the bag he is doing. Anyway, I did the job in the new software, and even though I didn't use the bitmap feature, it took about 1 minute to finalize the design with the new "collision recognition" feature. I didn't even have to respace any stones!!!!!. The final transfer will consist of the LADY & QUETTE #2.

Now I need some investors so I can get that BIG cams!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome,
Love the lady,,, I have my big spiral book open and studing it,, 

I love the chart that tells what each button will do on the toolbar on a chart,,, that is super slick.

I am going to laminate it and stick it by my computer.

Sandy jo


----------



## charles95405

I have had the software for a week and boy does it have some neat stuff...bitmap stoning, collision factor, new clipart etc etc...certainly worthy of the title ...new program...not an upgrade. I went to a DAS 'Road Show' in Pleasanton, CA today...It was well done and I did learn things..in the morning there was Jay Busselle talking about corel draw...boy can he do things with Corel. I learned and relearned things that can be done with just Corel. Then some intros on the new program..then lunch and more on the new program and last couple plus hours Cameron was showing rhinestoning and rhinestone decals and Jeff doing the honors demostrating their Direct to Garment printing.. I had a nice surprise...one of their promo sheets had my photo and a couple shots of one of my designs..

I think they will be doing more of these shows in off trade show months..probably in population centers that do not have tradeshows They do charge $50 for the first attendee and $30 for the second from the same company BUT you do get a $50 coupon against any purchase..


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

For those of you who have the software, can it be used as a design program too not just for stoning


----------



## tshirtsrus

RhinestoneFetish said:


> For those of you who have the software, can it be used as a design program too not just for stoning


Yes... you definitely can, also you can vectorized bitmaps and more.


----------



## lizziemaxine

allhamps said:


> Now I need some investors so I can get that BIG cams!!!


 
Fabulous work.


----------



## bob emb

Hi All,

Nobody has asked the magic question- what is the price range of new rhinestone pro. I know the prices are all over the place- if you own DAS software or not if you own Smartcut pro and upgrade to the rhinestone pro. I have been on the phone with DAS three times and still have not had a person call me back. I know the software might be great but I have heard stories about attitudes at DAS starting with Craig. The reason I say this is I called Craig 25 times in 1 week and I finally heard from his sister Linda. Needless to say I am hearing really good things about the software and Craig did a demo about using it with the CAMMS machine.

Bob


----------



## dan-ann

Has anyone found any negatives with the software? I have been on their website and watched most of the videos and it is very tempting


----------



## binab

bob emb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nobody has asked the magic question- what is the price range of new rhinestone pro.


I'm also awaiting a reply from DAS. I am completely new to them, so you'd think pricing would be easy. Just want the software if it will work with my existing cutter...

I've viewed the videos and am definitely liking what I see; just wish I'd hear back from someone already.


----------



## sjidohair

So far I have only seen positives,
i ran a bitmap thru the bitmap feature, and it knocked my socks off,, I dont know if i just picked one that worked great or not so i want to run others thru as well.
I have been swamped with Custom Orders but when i get more time I will post up some pics here,,


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Man, I wish I could play with the new features. I have been swamped as well with custom orders. Working on 3 orders of 350 Rhinestone decals right now. Created all the cut files in Stone Cut with ease though. Just want to play with the Bitmap, and Sequin features. 

Just got my order in of Sticky Flock to try out too. Add that to the to do list. Man can someone please make the days 40 hours long.


----------



## dan-ann

Pick up the phone and call them - I did that and got right thru - talk to Katie ext 111. She gave me all the info - I thought about it over night and ordered today. They will sell the Stonecut pro with a small supply of stones etc to get you started. Do not sell just the stone cut software without the sample pack.- Mine is on its way-


----------



## allhamps

Bob, I think your question about price range may have been answered already, but remember, this is NOT an upgrade to SmartCut Pro. It is a completely separate software. I've never had a problem with getting a call back, so I'm going to guess that they are swamped about the new software. Anyway, I think Katie's name was mentioned and she is always great to talk with.

The only negative I have right now is that my "Object Replacer" macro is not working. *However, I am sure this is something going on with my computer, and not a flaw in the software. *I am so busy, I just haven't had the time to call Tech Support, but I plan to do that tomorrow.

I am dying to try the sequin feature, but I haven't been able to squeeze it in I'm so busy. I spent yesterday getting my Puma III hooked up to my new computer, so I am determined that first thing in the morning, I am going to give a design a try using the sequin function.

Overall, I am just bubbling over with happines with this new software. Sometimes, I just sit there and size and re-size a design using the fixed size feature just to see it work

PS - for those of you who have an Ioline, I have talked to those guys concerning the fact that the .plt file exported from StoneCut does not seem to work when you try to open it in the CPII software. They are taking a look at that issue.


----------



## sjidohair

dont forget to hit the update button, on the tool bar,, my program already had a update,,,


----------



## allhamps

Uhhhh, what update button. As you can see, I obviously have not read through ALL the manual


----------



## sjidohair

i am on my laptop but i think it is under help or all the way over the left , hit the tabs,,,,lol
and you will see one that says update,,,, and mine did,,,

I hear ya,, my time has been limited too,, sounds like we are all wonderfully busy,,,,


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, I'll go through that process tonight BEFORE I bother the folks in Tech Support


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks for that tip about up dating would not have crossed my mind


----------



## sjidohair

i brought the software to the shop today to install on the laptop,, and i cant find even get download time,,,hahahhhaha
gotta love this business...

I will do a screen shot tonight for those that might need to know where it is,,, when i get to the other computer,,


----------



## MARLA

I also had problems with the Object Replacer function & the tool bar for CorelDraw, I put the CD back in and choose the option to repair and they are both working for now.Hope this helps


----------



## sjidohair

I am not using mine with Corel are you guys?

I am using it as a stand alone program


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Sandy Jo. I found the update and there was something out there, so I updated. Haven't tried the object replacer function yet, but I will. If it's still not working I'll try the repair option mentioned before I call DAS in the morning.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## allhamps

Some of you may have figured this out already, but I'm a little slow sometimes.

I have a ton of designs I did by hand before I bought my software and cutter. After I made each design, I would scan it so I could have a pattern for future use. It's been a pain trying to convert all of those for the cutter because I've been loading in the bitmap and hand placing the dots over the original picture.

I was playing with the bitmap placing feature to see if I could get a better and of course quicker result using that method. It didn't work out too well on most of the bit maps because the scanning created several shades of the same color. So I decided to try something else.


I converted the bitmap to a vecor image and imported that into StoneCut
Again, I ended up with several shades of the same "color", so after removing the bacground, I consolidated the like colors.
The vector conversion did not present me with completely round circles, so I used the object replacer to replace the individual vector dots into the rhinestone sizes that I needed.
Lastly, I converted to rhinestones and I was ready to cut my new converted template.
The attached sample took about 15 minutes from start to finish. That's a BIG drop from the hours I've been wasting trying to hand place rhinestone sizes over an existing photo.

Hope this inspires someone to find a truely unique and helpful shortcut!!


----------



## vsp114

Just talked to DAS today. The price is somewhat more than I had expected for teh "software system". Overall seem like decent people. Who is using the new system? How do you like it?


----------



## charles95405

I have it...had it about 10 days. Still checking it out. I must say it is loads above any other program I have used. and the new features saves a lot of time. You really need to watch the webinar on it. There is one tomorrow...go to DAS and sign up for it...3 to 4 eastern time


----------



## RobertG

vsp114 said:


> Just talked to DAS today. The price is somewhat more than I had expected for teh "software system". Overall seem like decent people. Who is using the new system? How do you like it?




I am also looking at a good solution, I was thinking about coreldraw with the new Rhinestone plug-in, but buying Coreldraw alone gives me plenty headache allready.
Could you tell us what the price is?

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## vsp114

A good $2500.00. The package has a lot, just a little more than I was hoping to spend.


----------



## dan-ann

vsp114 said:


> A good $2500.00. The package has a lot, just a little more than I was hoping to spend.


I bought just the stand alone stone cut pro for 1/2 of that. I 
have a lot of the materials so I took a smaller package


----------



## RobertG

vsp114 said:


> A good $2500.00. The package has a lot, just a little more than I was hoping to spend.


 Thanks vsp,

I guess its worthwhile the price, but also to steep a price for me as a starter.
Maybe a will begin to experiment with my 3d package or Coreldraw and just place the circles manually.

Thanks again, regards, Robert


----------



## sjidohair

I grabbed a font pak too and love it, there are alot of athletic inside line outside lines on the the font pak.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## dan-ann

I thought I would go back and get a font package later - my software should get here Tuesday


----------



## vsp114

Just finished the webinar. Seriously considering the software program. A little better financing would be helpful though.


----------



## BML Builder

Sally,

What all was included in the package that you ordered?

Thanks in Advance!!
Marilyn


----------



## allhamps

Mike, I know everyone has their own financial situations, but I would have to say that the software is well worth its cost. I haven't even gone through everything it can do yet, and already I have been able to save enough time to complete as much as 1.5 to 2 times as many designs as I had been before. I know it might be hard to believe, and I'm NOT paid by DAS , but yesterday while my Ioline was running transfers, I was able to sit down and crank out 8 custom designs BEFORE 4:00 pm. I have attached a few just for reference. These would have taken maybe twice as long if not for some of the new time saving features in this software. I really hope you are able to find a way to purchase. I know you won't regret it


----------



## BML Builder

Those look great Slick!! You always do such great work!!


----------



## vsp114

Slick;

Thanks for the info. I am sure we will figure out how to purhase as we have seen some interest in rhinestones & I am too busy to play around with other systems that are slow.


----------



## dan-ann

Lot of this duplicates what I am already using but this is the way the sale was made and I know I will use it all eventually 
Silicone transfer film,backer board, stencil brush set,microfiber sponge,stone stencil trays. Application kit( wonder weeder,exacto knivesm sscissors,,tweezers etc)50. Gross of stones

About everything you have to buy to get started


I just watched the webinar also and was very impressed love the members area - the software has most of the things that will make my life in stones so much easier


----------



## JAF

dan-ann said:


> Pick up the phone and call them - I did that and got right thru - talk to Katie ext 111. She gave me all the info - I thought about it over night and ordered today. They will sell the Stonecut pro with a small supply of stones etc to get you started. Do not sell just the stone cut software without the sample pack.- Mine is on its way-


I've been working with Katie Owens for several years. She is very helpful and patient.


----------



## JAF

sjidohair said:


> I grabbed a font pak too and love it, there are alot of athletic inside line outside lines on the the font pak.
> 
> Sandy jo
> MMM


Did you purchase the font pack 1?


----------



## sjidohair

yes,, it was font pack 1 
Love it
Sandy jo


----------



## hot fix motif

I'm interested in it,how much is it?
__________________
hot fix motif


----------



## JAF

It's usually $399 but watch for a special offer and you can get it cheaper.


----------



## DivineBling

JAF said:


> It's usually $399 but watch for a special offer and you can get it cheaper.


You mean the font pack is $399, right? Not the program.


----------



## JAF

Yes, font pack 1. I thought that is what we were talking about.


----------



## DivineBling

That is what you guys were talking about, but I think the person asking was asking about the entire program as they asked about another program in another thread.


----------



## binab

Does anyone know if the software will cut to a klic-n-kut machine?


----------



## sjidohair

Tina, 
I would call and see if that driver is included or not, I know it has a ton of Drivers , but not sure of that one or not, 

Sandy Mc might know as well.

Sandy jo


----------



## charles95405

I am not sure about the klic-n-kut machines...I think...repeat think..meaning not sure...that the KnK machine maybe a Foison unit with another name. I would check the supplier of your machine to see the real manufacturer. I know I will upset a few but I tend to think of the KnK as a hobbist machine not for heavy commercial use so it might not be included in the drivers..


----------



## dan-ann

binab said:


> Does anyone know if the software will cut to a klic-n-kut machine?


 I was told

Yes it does that is what I have I believe it installs as a foison24


----------



## dan-ann

Charles - Katie looked it up for me and talked to some one else and they said a foison- if not I am screwed. LOL

Did install another program to the knk max and that is how it was installed but I would suggestshe double check


----------



## binab

charles95405 said:


> I tend to think of the KnK as a hobbist machine not for heavy commercial use so it might not be included in the drivers..


No offense taken here. I bought it several yrs ago specifically for hobby work. Now I am seeing that it may have some earning potential as well. I love what I saw in the webcast and am seriously considering purchasing the DAS software. While I'm open to a new cutter eventually, it would be icing on the cake if I didn't have to replace my cutter on day 1.



dan-ann said:


> I was told
> Yes it does that is what I have I believe it installs as a foison24


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## dan-ann

Tina 
Do double check if you decide to buy the software- I should know by about Thursday. My new software should be here and hopefully installed by then.my knk max 24 does a great job and for now really don't want to buy another cutterbut. Like you in the future could change my mind


----------



## binab

Thanks; I'm going to call them tomorrow to verify and get some more info. Mine is actually a KNK Element, so I may be upgrading that cutter sooner rather than later anyway.


----------



## sjidohair

I was told my eagle is a foisen machine and it would connect,, fine,, but please check to make sure


----------



## dan-ann

Element may be different but you will love the software program


----------



## allhamps

Ok, for those of you who have the new software already, is it great or what. I have tons of orders to get out, but I've been playing just about all day. I'll be up all night finishing orders.

The video sample DAS did on the "zebra" pattern fill process got me to thinking, why stop at zebras? So today I spent some time using the new bitmap fill feature to create various "overlays" that I can use. I know all this isn't necessisarily all new, but it sure was fun

I've saved 3 color variations of the camouflage and a plaid version so far. The best part is once you make the initial overlay, you can switch out the colors to whatever you need.


----------



## dan-ann

I love them


----------



## binab

Those are awesome, Slick!!


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, for those of you who have the new software already, is it great or what. I have tons of orders to get out, but I've been playing just about all day. I'll be up all night finishing orders.
> 
> The video sample DAS did on the "zebra" pattern fill process got me to thinking, why stop at zebras? So today I spent some time using the new bitmap fill feature to create various "overlays" that I can use. I know all this isn't necessisarily all new, but it sure was fun
> 
> I've saved 3 color variations of the camouflage and a plaid version so far. The best part is once you make the initial overlay, you can switch out the colors to whatever you need.


Carol,,, those are totally awesome,,,,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## Boomerbabe

I agree wholeheartedly with Sandy Jo, these are great. I plan on ordering the new program today.


----------



## binab

binab said:


> Mine is actually a KNK Element, so I may be upgrading that cutter sooner rather than later anyway.


Just an update - Sally - I think you are good to go as your Maxx is a Foison based cutter. I will be interested to hear your reports once you start using it with the StoneCut software. (One more day!)

Also, I have learned today that the KNK Element, and some of the other earlier versions of KNK, are RedSail machines. I've sent an inquiry over to Katie to see if the DAS software includes drivers to support those or not. Will update when I find out. (Preparing for that "sooner rather than later" now...)


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Does DST file works on cutters? What I have seen in big operation was First use corel import to Free version on internet Roland software. Alway you have to have Adobe or Corel and import art to cutter software. 
AA's rhsn and sequin software works this way too. Use same software. Very cheap too. I am not good with cutters. Anyone want to try this?


----------



## sjidohair

If anyone has a cutter that is not supported,, 
You can do this

1.Create the file as a eps ai file
2.Export out of Stone cut
3.Import to your cutting program, and cut.I have found no distortion of circles or spacing or anything doing it this way.
Just a thought in case you need it.

I have been really busy but wanted to use the program so it is not hooked up to my cutters yet, i export out and inport into Winpc and cut, at the moment untill i have time to set them up.

I do want to get it going with the cutters when i have a lil time as i want to take advantage of the complete circle and over circle that craig has put in the program,, I just could not wait to try it. lol

I found a lil time last night to play with Carols Camo pattern, and it worked the first time out,, woohoooo.


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks I was pretty sure it was foison but the way things are going lately I was second guessing myself


----------



## diana13t

I did not have time to read all the posts in this topic so I hope I'm not repeating too much info. I originally had DAS' SmartCut Pro and I have had the StoneCut Pro for about 2 weeks now and I love it!!! All the features a lot of other owners mentioned are awesome and the fills and collision features have been the two best so far that have helped me reduce time on design creation. All of my older designs work in StoneCut and I can still use Smart Cut if I need to...they use the same dongle and you can have them both opened at the same time. I have not read the manual but look forward to learning all the new features when I have time....like that will ever happen..lol!!!

I also have WinPCSign2010 but never use it because DAS is so much better and easier to use. I have DAS' Smart Designer as well that intergrates with Corel so I use that for virtual samples, but now Stone Cut has that available too. 

For those of you who already have SmartCut, I highly recommend getting StoneCut. They do give you a discount but it is still a little pricey. The time it saves me though is well worth it to me.

Good luck!!


----------



## Boomerbabe

I ordered it yesterday. I can hardly wait to get it. Was hoping before this week-end but probably won't be until next Monday.


----------



## vsp114

Bit the bullet and ordered today. Now I can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Where is the zebra font tutorial? Could not find it on my dvd


----------



## Boomerbabe

It's on the Owners Page at DAS not sure about being on the DVD


----------



## sjidohair

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Where is the zebra font tutorial? Could not find it on my dvd


Fetish, i can share the steps with you that carol shared with me,,


----------



## jean518

I bit the bullet today too! We can wait together! Got the font pack too.


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> I am not sure about the klic-n-kut machines...I think...repeat think..meaning not sure...that the KnK machine maybe a Foison unit with another name. I would check the supplier of your machine to see the real manufacturer. I know I will upset a few but I tend to think of the KnK as a hobbist machine not for heavy commercial use so it might not be included in the drivers..


Hobbist? That's not a word. Did you mean "Hobbit?" Oh.... I think you meant to type hobbyist, right? 

Yes, the Klic-N-Kut is a Foison machine... it's actually quite obvious since it looks so similar to the same Foison cutters sold at Accugraphic's web site. They own the Klic-N-Kut brand name AND they are also US distributors of Foison.

Regarding "heavy commercial use", our machines have a maximum cutting force of 950g, built mostly of metal, and designed to cut all dang day long.  We have customers using them in many commercial applications, including vinyl, rhinestone template and decal cutting, fabric, iron-on transfer, magnetic signs, shaped boxes, Mylar stencils, stationery (greeting card and invitation businesses), bakeries, architecture firms (for models) and so forth. I even had a guy buy one to cut Teflon rings for his business! And one of my competitors sold like 4 or 5 to NASA!

I wouldn't expect to see KNK listed in the available drivers, but certainly Foison will work for our current models and Red Sail will work for the older ones. : )


----------



## sjidohair

Sandy MC

Do you know what my Eagle will fall under,,, 

Thank you 
Sandy jo


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> Sandy MC
> 
> Do you know what my Eagle will fall under,,,
> 
> Thank you
> Sandy jo


Yes... it's a Foison.


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> Yes... it's a Foison.



Thank you Sandy MC

Sandy jo


----------



## dan-ann

Mine came late this after noon. Unfortunaly our electricity was off so all I could do was look at everything, what a nice box of goodies came with it

Hopefully tomorrow I will get it installed


----------



## sjidohair

I love the ups and fed ex man , I mean deliveries,,,,,,lol


----------



## jean518

UPS guy is ok. Fedex is another whole story. Have had issues with fedex lately. I live 5 hours south of Chicago. They seem to take 3 to 5 days to get something to me no matter what. I am in a 1 day zone for UPS. Very seldom are they not a 1 day ship. If I have a choice, I will use them. I think DAS uses FEDEX. ):


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Mc can be counted on to ding me when she can...but I stand by my comments...I don't care if the White House uses a product...will not change my opinion...please note...my opinion...and only that


----------



## DivineBling

jean518 said:


> UPS guy is ok. Fedex is another whole story. Have had issues with fedex lately. I live 5 hours south of Chicago. They seem to take 3 to 5 days to get something to me no matter what. I am in a 1 day zone for UPS. Very seldom are they not a 1 day ship. If I have a choice, I will use them. I think DAS uses FEDEX. ):


Where do you live, Jean?

I'm originally from East Peoria.


----------



## jean518

Way farther south. A very small town called Pinckneyville. About an hour southeast of St. Louis, MO.


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> Sandy Mc can be counted on to ding me when she can...but I stand by my comments...I don't care if the White House uses a product...will not change my opinion...please note...my opinion...and only that


I'm not dinging you, Charles. It just seems that the person who has been selling and supporting KNK's for over 4 years, has over 500 of her own customers, plus has taught hundreds of people by phone/VNC might just know a "little bit more" than someone who has NOT owned a KNK and, for personal biased reasons (like being a BFF with one of our competitors), chooses to categorize the KNK as a machine that cannot be used in commercial applications... which is so incredibly wrong that it borders on being ridiculous! For heaven's sakes, Charles, there are people using the Cricuts, Craft Robo's, and Silhouette's for commercial purposes! They are not even warrantied for commercial applications, but the KNK's are!

Would it help if I referred you to the MANY posts that have been made here by KNK owners who are, quite successfully, cutting their templates???


----------



## dan-ann

I have been told by Chad from knk that the knk max is not really a foison cutter. and I need to use a generic HPGL driver. Now my question is do I get that from DAS for the stonecut pro or do I get it from KNK- I am getting frustrated at this stage.


----------



## binab

I'm not sure what results your getting, but I would probably start with DAS. I would also check to see if there are any settings in the StoneCut Pro software (baud rate, etc) that are similar to the ones we need to set when using the KNK... I would guess that those settings would need to be similar?

How long did it take you all to get pricing info? I talked with DAS on Monday morning and was promised an email with some different package pricing in it. I'm trying to be patient, but I'm eager to know as I am going to need a little time to appropriate the funds...


----------



## dan-ann

I am not getting stone cut installed on my knk to cut directly. I called and got right thru and got pricing info on the phone with a follow up call back the next day with all the info.

I am now waiting 24 hrs to get a pass word to get into the members section.- 

The baud rate show is 96000 my knk is connect with a usb and at much lower baud. I may have to change connection types but don't want to do anything till I find out if I can get the driver and from where . I still plan on using my ACS software so don't want to mess everything up. I am not a computer whiz when it comes to things like this


----------



## diana13t

binab said:


> How long did it take you all to get pricing info? I talked with DAS on Monday morning and was promised an email with some different package pricing in it. I'm trying to be patient, but I'm eager to know as I am going to need a little time to appropriate the funds...


I'm wondering if their email is working. I've sent them two emails in the past two weeks and they both came back "failure notice". I'm a customer of theirs and I'm using two different addresses that I always use. When I call them later, I'll ask them about this.


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> I am not getting stone cut installed on my knk to cut directly. I called and got right thru and got pricing info on the phone with a follow up call back the next day with all the info.
> 
> I am now waiting 24 hrs to get a pass word to get into the members section.-
> 
> The baud rate show is 96000 my knk is connect with a usb and at much lower baud. I may have to change connection types but don't want to do anything till I find out if I can get the driver and from where . I still plan on using my ACS software so don't want to mess everything up. I am not a computer whiz when it comes to things like this


Your baud rate on your Maxx is set at 57600. And check the baud rate in your new software... it's probably 9600, not 96000. You can either change the software to be 57600 or you can press the Menu button one time on the Maxx (online mode) and change the BR to 9600). Then press menu two more times.

Also, you'll need to look up your COM Port number and assign that in the software, more than likely OR find it in a drop down menu.


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks Sandi-I don 't want to mess up acs - I did not know I could just change the cutters baud rate back and forth

Do I get the driver from knk or from stone cut


----------



## SandyMcC

Well the driver that is making your Maxx show up right now in Device Manager should still be the driver that works with Stonecut. What you need is the configuration file that will make StoneCut send the correct data to your Maxx. What are your choices in the drop down menu. Even though Chad said that the Foison may not work, see if there multiple Foison listings since we can use those to cut from Win PC Sign and Funtime to our Maxx and Groove-e machines.


----------



## SandyMcC

And you won't mess up your ACS... just note that if you change the baud rate on the machine, you'll want to change it in ACS Studio, as well. And that's perfectly fine to do. It's covered in Section 2.1 of the user manual.


----------



## dan-ann

Thank you so much . Poison is the one used for win pro. Once I change the baud rate I will they the variou foisons listed till I get one that works


----------



## binab

Any success, Sally?


----------



## diana13t

Someone mentioned in an earlier post that Stone Cut crashes when trying to Replace stones. I was having the same problem and emailed DAS. They said when opening the software, right click on the icon and Run as Administrator. I did that and it works fine now.


----------



## dan-ann

I have not worked my way thru the foison list yet as I had orders I had to get out. I exported a design and imported it to my acs program and then cut it with no problem so if all else fails I can do that . I will have more time this weekend to try the rest of the foisons from the drop down menu

I love my acs and knk max so the extra step would not be a problem


----------



## allhamps

Do you have to do that each time you open the program?


----------



## diana13t

allhamps said:


> Do you have to do that each time you open the program?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks!! Not a big deal really, just looking for some way to make it work consistently. I have a ton of stuff to design over the weekend and MOST of it will require Object Replacer


----------



## Boomerbabe

Please let us know if you find a solution, Carol. I should get my software Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kjembroidery

I don't know about the new system, but the old one, and DAS in general, has not been a good experience for me! Bought the package-cutter, smart designer, smart cut and rhinestones and have been so frustrated! Customer support frankly stinks! Had issues with integration of the components and was treated like I was a dumb woman who didn't know anything. Not a way to gain customers or keep them....the products themselves have great potential, but if you have any difficulties with them (and there were many glitches for me) watch out! After 5 years and multiple emails and phone calls I still cannot get onto their forum.

Not usually a complainer, but customer beware.....

Karen


----------



## tshirtsrus

diana13t said:


> Someone mentioned in an earlier post that Stone Cut crashes when trying to Replace stones. I was having the same problem and emailed DAS. They said when opening the software, right click on the icon and Run as Administrator. I did that and it works fine now.


Try this, go to the icon, right click it, then go to Properties>Security>highlight your user name>Edit>Check the box "Full control", all the boxes bellow should be checked, click apply then ok, then open the program like you normally would, and see if works.


----------



## dan-ann

Charles
did you take your direction manual in and have it bound at kinko's? How did it work out and about what did it cost? I sure don't want to print this out again LOL

sally


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Nice slick I really like like those.


----------



## charles95405

dan-an...yes I had bound at Kinko/fedex office...was about $5...but I am sure it will vary from state to state. I printed on both sides of paper and it was just barely able to be bound at the store I was at


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Awesome! I want to quite my job so I will have time to play, but then I won/t have much money, seven more years to retire then I can play all I want.


----------



## dan-ann

Great I am going to take mine in and get it done


----------



## dan-ann

Careful Ruby it is addictive. LOL


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I know and I haven't been able to play in a while, people have been wanting embroidery or screen print and I am ready to do some more stones. Reading these post jus t get your juice flowing to do more.


----------



## dan-ann

That is what happened to me .I have had my new program foe a week and other then installing it haven't touched it till today. Embroidery took off big time not complaining it paid for the new toy


----------



## sjidohair

Sally 
I also had my instructions bound like charles, i took his advice, and i had it done in 2 seperate manuals,, part1 and part2 as it was alot to be bound, like charles, said,,


----------



## dan-ann

I must have missed Charles having it bound in 2 sections glad you brought it up I will do it also.

I have not gotten it to cut to my knk max -- did you get it connected with your eagle ? I am Probably missing something simple. But I am doing what you said exporting to my acs and then cutting and you are right the circles cut perfectly no distortion at all


----------



## sjidohair

oh sorry sally i made a mistake in the post if i said charles did it in two parts,, he did not ,, 


I did,, sorry

I have not had time yet for the eagle, but sandy mc did tell me which cutter to choose, 

We opened a T-shirt retail store on tues so have been super busy.

I will keep you posted too,,


----------



## dan-ann

Sandy told me to try the foison but cuuld not get a direct cut with any of them- when you get around to it let me know which driver worked for you no hurry and good luck with your new store


----------



## SandyMcC

Did you locate where to select both the baud rate and the com port?


----------



## dan-ann

SandyMcC said:


> Did you locate where to select both the baud rate and the com port?


Yes I adjusted everything. We had problems with the initial knk installation on my computer and you had to do a lot of hands on to get it going so I am sure my computer is for some reason different. I am not concerned both acs and stone cut are working great the way I am doing it


----------



## jean518

Hope you get your issues resolved soon. 

On another note, my software is on the local fedex truck for delivery tomorrow!! Woohoo!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Mine should be too!! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## dan-ann

You to need to take the phone off the hook,lock the door you are going to have a lot of fun


----------



## jean518

Can't do that! Have to pay for this somehow! I will find time to play with it.


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> Yes I adjusted everything. We had problems with the initial knk installation on my computer and you had to do a lot of hands on to get it going so I am sure my computer is for some reason different. I am not concerned both acs and stone cut are working great the way I am doing it


I'm happy things are working well. If you want to pursue cutting directly, just let me know and we can arrange a time to talk by phone and VNC so that I can have a look myself and see if there's something we might be missing. There are other connection settings that are normally pre-set to what the Foisons require, but maybe something was set up incorrectly in Stone Cut Pro and it's not been identified yet.


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks Sandi I will have to wait about 10 days and I be in touch with you to see if you can figure it out


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> Thanks Sandi I will have to wait about 10 days and I be in touch with you to see if you can figure it out


That will be just fine! No rush on my part... just whenever you are ready.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Updated Stone Cut on my Window 7 Computer to try the Object replacer issues. It did happen to me. I contacted DAS and they got back to me right away with the Temp fix and they are working on a service patch. I know someone else post this same solution, just wanted to confirm. I have not had any issues when starting this way. 

*Issue:* Error message when accessing the Replace Objects or Select Objects function in StoneCut Pro.

*Resolution:* In Windows 7 and Vista, there are security settings in the User Access Control (UAC) function for each application. If the user does not run or install StoneCut Pro with administrator privileges, UAC will block several features including the Replace Objects feature from running. The solution is to right-mouse click on the StoneCut Pro desktop icon and select “Run as Administrator”. We are working on a service patch that will make sure that the application is run with Administrator privileges when it is started. This service patch will be accessible from the Automatic Updates function in the Help menu. The user can check for updates periodically using the update feature.


----------



## tshirtsrus

TheDecalWorld said:


> Updated Stone Cut on my Window 7 Computer to try the Object replacer issues. It did happen to me. I contacted DAS and they got back to me right away with the Temp fix and they are working on a service patch. I know someone else post this same solution, just wanted to confirm. I have not had any issues when starting this way.
> 
> *Issue:* Error message when accessing the Replace Objects or Select Objects function in StoneCut Pro.
> 
> *Resolution:* In Windows 7 and Vista, there are security settings in the User Access Control (UAC) function for each application. If the user does not run or install StoneCut Pro with administrator privileges, UAC will block several features including the Replace Objects feature from running. The solution is to right-mouse click on the StoneCut Pro desktop icon and select “Run as Administrator”. We are working on a service patch that will make sure that the application is run with Administrator privileges when it is started. This service patch will be accessible from the Automatic Updates function in the Help menu. The user can check for updates periodically using the update feature.


By any chance anybody have try this?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hi Ruben, It fixed mine the first time I tried it. Haven't had any issues yet since.


----------



## charles95405

I am a member of a stone stencil users group and this has been used by a couple members successfully..not a biggie as a temp fix...just right click and go


----------



## tshirtsrus

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Ruben, It fixed mine the first time I tried it. Haven't had any issues yet since.


That's great, Matt,

some one else mention that you have to run it as administrator every time you need to open it, so I though if you just give it permanent permission maybe you won't have to do that again.


----------



## tshirtsrus

charles95405 said:


> I am a member of a stone stencil users group and this has been used by a couple members successfully..not a biggie as a temp fix...just right click and go



Charles,

where is this group?
thanks


----------



## dan-ann

Charles it is a yahoo group- look for stone stencil owners


----------



## dan-ann

Sorry I should have said rueben


----------



## tshirtsrus

dan-ann said:


> Sorry I should have said rueben


Thank you, Sally.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Okay - I must be missing something or I am completely clueless - my icon on my desktop is a shortcut. Where exactly do I find the correct icon that I can right click to get to the admin privileges? Every icon I can find is a short cut even in my program files


----------



## jean518

Right click on the icon on your desktop


----------



## Boomerbabe

I did right click on the icon on my desktop, but it is a shortcut. Do I check run with different credentials under advanced properties?


----------



## tshirtsrus

Boomerbabe said:


> I did right click on the icon on my desktop, but it is a shortcut. Do I check run with different credentials under advanced properties?


PJ,

if you just want to run it without problems and keep doing it every time, just right click the shortcut in your desktop and click on Run As Administrator, if you want to set a more permanent permission then you have to go to Properties then under the Security tab go to Edit (you don't need to go to the advance option) highlight your user name usually goes with your PC name, then check Full 
Control under Allow, all the check boxes should be checked, now just hit apply then OK... and that's it, after this you should be able to run it with out problems, please note that this instruction apply only to windows 7 and vista, I'm not sure about XP.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Okay, maybe that's my problem. I'm running XP but thank you for this info.


----------



## tshirtsrus

Boomerbabe said:


> Okay, maybe that's my problem. I'm running XP but thank you for this info.


You're having the same problem as the others? maybe you don't have the same problem, I think the security controls in XP are different than Vista and W7.


----------



## allhamps

Rueben, the steps you mentioned did not work for me and I am running Windows 7. I gave myself all the permissions, but still can not use the replace object unless I right click on the icon each time I open it. This creates a different problem for me as when I do that, the software does not see my wireless hard drive with all of my files. I'm sure that's some other issue, but none the less, I will be happy when the permanent fix is available as right now I have to flip between StoneCut and SmartCut to use the object replacer OR temporarily save my files to a flash drive so the software/computer can find the files. Just a little hickup, as the software still is awesome!!!


----------



## tshirtsrus

allhamps said:


> Rueben, the steps you mentioned did not work for me and I am running Windows 7. I gave myself all the permissions, but still can not use the replace object unless I right click on the icon each time I open it. This creates a different problem for me as when I do that, the software does not see my wireless hard drive with all of my files. I'm sure that's some other issue, but none the less, I will be happy when the permanent fix is available as right now I have to flip between StoneCut and SmartCut to use the object replacer OR temporarily save my files to a flash drive so the software/computer can find the files. Just a little hickup, as the software still is awesome!!!



Slick,
you're totally right, I should've test it my self, i just assume it was a security permission issue, for the fact that one needed to Run it as Administrator, now I did try it... even straight to the source (eurocut7.exe) and did not work, sorry about that.

Note to self... test before giving advise


----------



## allhamps

Not a problem. Just thought it was me. Oh, sorry for misspelling your name


----------



## tshirtsrus

allhamps said:


> Oh, sorry for misspelling your name


That's OK, it sounds about the same though.


----------



## binab

Very excited, just ordered the software today and can't wait for it to arrive. I've signed up for the new owner orientation webinar tomorrow and hoping I'll actually be able to sneak away to watch it live.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Slick, You are correct. For right now you just need to Right Click on the icon each time you open Stone Cut and Run as Administrator. I know they said they are working on a fix now but it has not been released yet. I will keep checking back for the release and if anyone else hears of it please post and let us know. They said not to change your access permissions as that will not fix the problem. Only takes me an extra click to run as Admin when I open and it has worked fine for me since. Hope this helps.


----------



## tshirtsrus

TheDecalWorld said:


> They said not to change your access permissions as that will not fix the problem.


Matt,

yes, I did find that out after I tested it, sorry.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

No worries Ruben. You were just trying to help. No need to be sorry about that.


----------



## BML Builder

Sally, 

Did you ever get the StoneCut Pro to print directly to your KNK Maxx?? 

Marilyn


----------



## dan-ann

I have not tried anymore it is very simple to export it and import into acs to cut. Sandy Mc has offered to help when I have time


----------



## allhamps

I just wanted to say again how much I LOVE the new bitmap rhinestone feature in this software. This design took about 15 min, including touch-up. It has about 1800 stones and would have taken about1-2 hours the old way. It has so many stones because the customer requested ss06 to get the best possible detail.


----------



## jean518

Awesome! Been busy with transfers so have not had a lot of time for the fun stuff. Mostly lettering. Did play a little with it just a simple thing so need to really get at it. Must make money to pay for SCPro so play time comes last.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

We are new to this forum. We are amazed over the new DAS Rhinestone Systems! I have spent the last several days (since we purchased the mascots 1 & 2 with the BOGO deal then added Sports Studio Pkg). I had no idea that this system was even available. I realize that there are probably several other methods of achieving the same results with alot more effort. But I believe that you should purchase the best that you can afford. I got a quote on the whole setup without a cutter, with a price tag of 2900. This is quite alot of money but cosidering that the top of the line Wilcom software is $16k, it doesnt seem as too expensive. From what I have been able to find, DAS is the only group out there with a window decal material, so that really narrows the choices. I have pretty much decided that I will order my setup on Tuesday. We currently do alot of applique embroidery designs and already own the Ioline 300 system as well as a gcc vinyl cutter. We have been experimenting the past year with vinyl encased twill. I was excited to see that the stonecut pro software will allow you to trap a pattern (see the zebra video). I think that this will work better with my vinyl encased twill method instead of rhinestones. If you are interested in the vinyl encased twill method check out the pimpashirt.com website or email me and I will send you a pic of my newest creation.


----------



## charles95405

Embroidery etc.....you won't be sorry. I have used their system for several years and don't look back. I will try to help


----------



## sjidohair

I adore it,,,, the support is great, as well
Sandy jo


----------



## Boomerbabe

I agree wholeheartedly. DAS is super.


----------



## tee09

allhamps said:


> I just wanted to say again how much I LOVE the new bitmap rhinestone feature in this software. This design took about 15 min, including touch-up. It has about 1800 stones and would have taken about1-2 hours the old way. It has so many stones because the customer requested ss06 to get the best possible detail.


Is that program included on the stone stencil software...or do you have to purchase that new feature??

thanks


----------



## tee09

Never mind.. I found the answer..LoL


----------



## BML Builder

Ok, when I read all the info on the new StoneCut Pro, it says something about resizing the rhinestone design. Will it just change the size of stones from say SS6 to SS10 or will it also respace the design also? That is one feature that I would like to have, but I'm not sure if that is what they are saying it will do. I have done some designs in SS6 stones and I would like to recreate them using the SS10 stones but don't really want to have to recreate the whole thing from scratch. SandyMcC had a conversion thing that would make the changes in ACS software, but it requires you to change the hole sizes from SS6 to SS10 and then you have to respace the stones too with another conversion. I would love to have a program that you can select the design and tell it to change the size stones and it would automatically respace the stones too. Does StoneCut Pro do this? If so, Matt could you (when you have time, of course) make a video for me to see it?? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jean518

What I do is when I save the design, I save the graphic used to make it. That way when I pull up the design, I just resize the graphic and do a placement for ss10 stones. I don't believe it automatically respaces. That has been a request for a long time. Evidently is difficult to accomplish. I will sometimes use the spacing command in the alignment option which is accessed by ctrl+r. You can respace vertically or horizontally as well as align vertically and horizontally.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Marilyn, Very simple to do that. Just select your entire design in Stone Cut Pro or Smart Cut, go to the top left where it shows that your design is at 100%. We change that to 69% and it changes the entire design to fit perfect for a ss6 Stone Design. Increase to 128% and BAM you got that design in ss16 Stones. If needed I can create a video to show it done. 

Matt


----------



## BML Builder

How do you know what the percentage is to change a design from one size to another? What if I want to change the size of the stones but not change the size of the design, can it do that and just adjust the number of stones in the design?? Thanks Matt!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That's were you run into a problem. Because you would have to much spacing or not enough spacing between the circles. You can just take a 6" design in ss10 and keep it a 6" design the exact same with ss6 stones to look perfect. Does that make since. You can always change from one size to the other by just changing the overall %'s though. Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## allhamps

If you just want to change the size of the stones, you will need to use the Object Replacer function. Undoubtedly, as mentioned, you will most likely run into spacing issues doing this, as you will put a lot of spacing between the stones if you are going down in size, and conversely decrease the spacing between stones if you are going up in size.

A video will most likely be best for you to understand how to use the percentage method mentioned, but this is what I did:

Choose a design and make sure that it is ungrouped
click on a single stone. In the menu bar that shows the object attributes, you will see the size of that object (stone listed), and in the box across from that should be a box that reads 100%.
In the box that gives the size of the object (I use the top box which I believe is the X value), type in the sizing of the new stone. DO NOT HIT ENTER, JUST TYPE IN THE NEW SIZE. For example, I cut my ss06 stones at 2.3cm and my ss10 at 3.2. If I click on an ss06 stone, then type in 3.2 in the object size box, *the percentage box will register the new change (increase) in size. *For example 132.56%.
I did this for each of my stone sizes, going both up in size from the smaller to the larger, and down in size from the larger to the smaller, and made a chart that I keep by the computer.
Then as indicated, you select the entire design, type in your new percentage, and you have a new stone size.
You can also use this method with good success even if you have 2 different size stones. I typically resize based on the largest size I want, then use the object replacer to get the second size back to what I want it to be. This works best if you are going up one size for both stone sizes present in the initial design.


----------



## BML Builder

Thank you Matt!! I had a feeling that was the case, but I was definitely curious. Thank you Slick!! That made perfect sense and looks like a great way to do it. I will have to play around with mine and see what I can come up with. I like the idea of the sheet being left near the computer for quick reference!! Thanks again to both of you!!


----------



## binab

I've had my software since Weds and have been reading the manual and watching tutorials non-stop.  I could certainly do everything I needed to do before, but the StoneCut software does make it so much easier!

I just cut my first design created in the DAS program! They don't have drivers for my machine, so thanks to SandyJo for the tip about exporting to EPS and then opening in KNK Studio. It works like a champ and I since I typically cut by color, its actually _easier_ to cut from KNK than it would be to cut from StoneCut. (Thats the only thing I've found that the StoneCut software is somewhat sluggish on.)

I'm still learning, but so far I really like it!


----------



## jean518

I cut by color all the time from Stone Cut Pro and its predecessor Smart Cut. Go to the layer table. Select the desired color and go to the cut icon. It will only cut the selected color. Not sure what you find sluggish.


----------



## binab

It's just my opinion. I never said it wasn't possible, or even difficult in StoneCut, but it is one of the things that is actually _easier_ in KNK.

In KNK I can send my entire design to the cut function and then select the colors I want to cut from there. I don't have to turn them on / off in my design window and then cut. In that respect, it is more sluggish in DAS. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## jean518

In the lower left hand corner of the cut window there is an option to select the desired color. The option defaults to all. It is a drop down so click on the arrow and all the colors are there. You can then choose the one you want. You can also right click on the color in the color layer tab. A box will pop up and you can then hide the selected color. Just another way to go about things.


----------



## allhamps

Jean is correct. The DAS software has the exact same function. You send everything to the cutter and when the "cut dialog" box pops up, you can choose which color or colors you actually want to cut. You don't have to "hide" them in the design. I guess it's a preference for how one likes to cut.


----------



## jean518

Changing stone size. Ok. I have tried both Matt's method and Carol's. With both the graphic size is changed. Both ways do work for changing stone size and keeping spacing. It also resizes the graphic. If you do not want the graphic resized, then you will have to do object replacer and then change the spacing either by moving each stone or using the R key and choosing the spacing option. It works for horizontal and vertical. I have done this and it is quicker than doing each individual stone. If going down in size, you will end up adding stones. If going up in size, you will end up deleting stones. Still going to keep the graphic before stoning so that I can change stone size without having to manually respace.


----------



## vgary

I've been working and lurking, LOL! I'm in the Resort biz so we're really bizy right now. I want the new DAS StoneCutPro but haven't had the time to order yet. I only get to do rhinestones/vinyl/embroidery on days/nights off. I've been following this post with much interest. 

So...I got to thinking...since sequins are so hot right now and the new software will do sequins...and the old software did "poor man's bling", why not just try it with what I have on hand? 

I used the DAS rhinestone font "Edwardian" and created this with heat press glitter vinyl. The sailboat and water are embroidered and the "Lakeside" and birds are "poor man's bling" or vinyl sequins. Hmmm...this might open up some business and the vinyl sequins are definately cheaper than rhinestones.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Vida 
I love the design and the multimedia. Great job.


----------



## allhamps

Great design


----------



## sjidohair

great job and the rhinestone vinyl, has opened up alot of markets for me,,, and my Retail store


----------



## BML Builder

jean518 said:


> Changing stone size. Ok. I have tried both Matt's method and Carol's. With both the graphic size is changed. Both ways do work for changing stone size and keeping spacing. It also resizes the graphic. If you do not want the graphic resized, then you will have to do object replacer and then change the spacing either by moving each stone or using the R key and choosing the spacing option. It works for horizontal and vertical. I have done this and it is quicker than doing each individual stone. If going down in size, you will end up adding stones. If going up in size, you will end up deleting stones. Still going to keep the graphic before stoning so that I can change stone size without having to manually respace.


Yes Jean, that is exactly what I was talking about. Thanks for the suggestions. I will definitely look into that!!!


----------



## binab

jean518 said:


> In the lower left hand corner of the cut window there is an option to select the desired color. The option defaults to all. It is a drop down so click on the arrow and all the colors are there. You can then choose the one you want. You can also right click on the color in the color layer tab. A box will pop up and you can then hide the selected color. Just another way to go about things.


Ah, good to know. I had just watched the tutorial on how to use the frame system and it went into great detail about turning the colors on and off in the design window. Glad to know it can do it from the cut window as well, esp since I may upgrade to a supported cutter.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I ordered my system that will hopefully arrive on Tuesday! I wanted to find out if anyone out there is using an Ioline 300 to cut their templates? I read somewhere that DAS suggests a special blade to use when cutting on this and I am assuming that you need the low tack adhesive sheets as well?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leapoffaith

Anyone up for a stupid question? 

I just loaded the Stone Cut Pro software this weekend. I don't know WHAT I did, but my macros docker (the one with the rhinestone placement, etc.) is gone. I'm sure I clicked something, but I cannot figure out how to get it back. I've restarted, I've looked through the manual, I've clicked everything I can click.......anyone know where it might have gone and how I could get it back?? I'll call DAS tomorrow if I can't figure it out before then, but I really wanted to play around with it tonight. Thanks.


----------



## binab

Sounds like you accidently turned off the window. To restore it, at the top of the screen, click Window and then make sure that there is an orange check next to Macro's. If not, check it.


----------



## leapoffaith

Tina! Thank you! Even though I had tried what you said, I just looked at it again, and got it. "Macros" was not on the list under Window. I had looked there, but there was no Macros. But just now, I went back again and started clicking everything on the list. When I clicked "Layers" and then clicked it again, the docker came back!! I'm still a little confused, but I've got it back from your suggestion. Thanks so much! Now I can go break something else.


----------



## binab

Glad that worked! Played with it a bit and it appears that it will only list whichever function you were in last. i.e. Layers, Files, Objects, Clipart, or Macros. So clicking on whichever one of these is displayed will restore it. Just adding this info in case anyone else runs into this. (I've clicked that X and closed it several times myself!)


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

Well, my system arrived. I finally got it loaded, ioline 300 attached. I had 2 pieces (1 for rhinestone templates and 1 for vinyl) on lexan inserts cut to fit in my ioline tray and my king ioline bades from clean cut arrived. I put a sheet of ultra low tack from stahls on the lexan and stuck my template material to it and it worked great! My stone size template has been cut now I need to figure out what to do next! I have been playing with a greek font that came from DAS super fonts but I am not having any luck. Has anyone used a font from that pack yet or better yet a greek font? How do you use contour when the lines are so close together? If I make it a singe line, I will loose the cool look of the font. Any ideas?

I ordered some speciality glitter film from speciality graphic supply to try with the sequin settings. Lastly, does anyone know if the setting in the cutter window that comes up over rides the manual setting on the ioline 300?

Thanks!
Debi


----------



## jean518

Sometimes you have to manually adjust the stones. I did a small sorority design and had to slightly adjust some of the areas. Mostly it went default. I don't have the same cutter as you so cannot help you there.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

dan-ann said:


> I bought just the stand alone stone cut pro for 1/2 of that. I
> have a lot of the materials so I took a smaller package


Ok, first I read $2500.00, then you say half because you bought the smaller package and I got quoted $2800 plus shipping ( to Australia ) and no talk about a package? What sort of packages are available for a new DAS customer?


----------



## dan-ann

I bought just the stone cut pro plus a start up package of stones , transfer paper, board backing and some tools, I did not pay $2500 and it is worth every Penny


----------



## JAF

I bought the Jaguar cutter, decal system & software. My "package" included everything I needed to get started. From Art & stencil material to rhinestones & transfer film. This start up package wasn't free but it was a very good price. I think a "package" will change depending on what you are purchasing.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

They knew that I already had a cutter and that is what I was quoted. They didn't state what I would get or choices of packages.


----------



## jean518

I had nothing so bought a complete package will be 2 years this Sept. When I added decal and Stone Cut Pro 2, I contacted my sales rep. He tailored a package for me to accommodate for the stuff I already had. This is how DAS works it most of the time and why their pricing is not on their website. They want to make sure you get what you need to be successful but not sell you stuff you already have.


----------



## binab

fedoraoriginali said:


> They knew that I already had a cutter and that is what I was quoted. They didn't state what I would get or choices of packages.


Now that you know what they are offering, you just need to reply and tell them which pieces you want and which you don't. I was quoted a mid-level package (without a cutter), but what I actually bought was very basic. I'm new to this (since Oct), but not so new that I didn't already have a healthy stash of certain things. They removed what I didn't want and re-quoted me without any problems. It was much more doable and overall I am very happy with my purchase.

I don't fully understand their approach to customer service, but I am happy with the software.


----------



## JAF

binab said:


> Now that you know what they are offering, you just need to reply and tell them which pieces you want and which you don't. I was quoted a mid-level package (without a cutter), but what I actually bought was very basic. I'm new to this (since Oct), but not so new that I didn't already have a healthy stash of certain things. They removed what I didn't want and re-quoted me without any problems. It was much more doable and overall I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> I don't fully understand their approach to customer service, but I am happy with the software.


Tina,
What do you mean by "their approach to customer service"


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I got my system up and running. I have set up 2 sets of greek letters now I have to get them mocked up and sent to greek licensing for approval. I went ahead and ordered some supplies from JSI Signs to compare them to DAS and so far the transfer film is identical, the template material seems to be very similar, I will let you know when I cut it and the decal material seems the same. Their prices are much cheaper so I had to give it a try. I am waiting for my rhinestones to arrive so I can make up some decal samples! I will let you know how the remaining jsi materials work out!


----------



## allhamps

Debi, I've done things for inivdual shops that have a license for specific greek organizations, but how do you apply for Greek licensing yourself, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lizziemaxine

allhamps said:


> Debi, I've done things for inivdual shops that have a license for specific greek organizations, but how do you apply for Greek licensing yourself, if you don't mind me asking?


Greek Licensing


----------



## allhamps

Thank you!!


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

All greek licensing is done thru Affinity Consultants. You have to apply for each group seperately, so if you applied for every group out there, it would cost you thousands of dollars. We pick greek groups in our local area. The website is Greek Licensing


----------



## allhamps

Debi, not ALL greek licensing is done through that group, but it is definitely a good place to start. Several of the organizations I was most interested in apparently have their own process for obtaining a vendors license, but this information has placed me on the right path


----------



## idelements

Debi
Which transfer film did you get from JSI? Is it the one that comes in a 12.5" x 30ft roll? I may want to give it a try.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I purchased the 12.5" x 30' feet universal aggressive transfer tape for heat transfer materials and rhinestones (this is from the online order paperwork) on the packing slip the item is RS-TAPE-12X30 Rhinestone transfer tape at $15.00 a roll. It is identical. I will be testing the rhinestone stencil material this week as well. It seems the same but it is green in color instead of grey. I will let you know!


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I forgot to mention that I got my color card from ShineArt USA this week. I compared their pellosa to the Preciosa Rhinestones and they seemed to be almost identical. Unfortunately, they do not have as many colors. They have a total of 36 colors whereas preciosa has 103 colors. Their pricing is absolutely amazing. I set up wholesale pricing with 6 other vendors and their pricing was still better... so with the quality I can see, I order 760 gross. Now that I admit that, it does seem like ALOT! I had really considered the bella machine cut designs as a 2nd place and if I really need a particular color that pellosa does not have, I will order the Bella Rhinestones.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I finally tried the jsi rhinestone stencil material that is green. I used both digital arts as well as jsi. I think that the digital arts seems to be a bit stickier but I have a really hard time distinguishing between the rhinestones and the stencil material. I think that the jsi material cuts just as well on my ioline and it is much easier on my eyes to see what I am doing. So for the significant difference in price, I will stick with the jsi stencil material and give my eyes a break! Maybe we should start a users group for the DAS system??


----------



## tee09

Hey Debi, 

thanks for the info...There is a DAS user group on Yahoo! Groups.


----------



## dan-ann

Debi
I love the das material but have the same problem you do . If the color of the material was different it would be perfect. I have to work with a overhead drop light and then check them with a magnifying glass . The green material i don' have to do any of that


----------



## jean518

The yahoo group is called stonestencilsownergroup. Very helpful group.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

OK my latest adventure.... Sticky Flock! I just bought a roll and I found that I have to cut my rhinestone holes 2.6mm on the sticky flock to fit a SS10 stone, on the DAS or JSI stencil material I have to cut the holes 3.6mm. This means that I can fit more stones in my design! I am very excited and plan to try another decal soon to test this idea!


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome glad you like it,, i love it,


----------



## TheDecalWorld

You can get the holes much closer to get better looking designs as well. Always a good thing. Glad you like it Debi!


----------



## EmbroideryEtc

I tested and found that the stencil size that works for ss10 on the sticky flock is 3.3mm. Which is still smaller than the 3.6mm that I have to use with the DAS or JSI stencil material. Does anyone know how I can type in a size after I select my object? In Stonestencil the size options are greyed out. HELP!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

EmbroideryEtc said:


> I tested and found that the stencil size that works for ss10 on the sticky flock is 3.3mm. Which is still smaller than the 3.6mm that I have to use with the DAS or JSI stencil material. Does anyone know how I can type in a size after I select my object? In Stonestencil the size options are greyed out. HELP!


Right click go to properties and unchecked fixed size.


----------



## Carol Adams

Does anyone know if this program or system is available in South Africa.
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SickPuppy

agensop said:


> might be *breaths sigh of relief* i just didnt see the market for a 1500-2k programnow matter how awesome das stuff is .


I agree the price is too high. I will keep hacking out designs with my $50 rStone macro.


----------



## allhamps

Just a matter of preference. For those of us who prefer, no actually need, the time cutting, design advancing features of the Stone Cut Pro, it is well worth the cost. I for one am thankful that I was able to invest in my business by obtaining a product of this caliber. I have already recovered that initial investment, and am well on the way to a record producing year.


----------



## jean518

I agree with Slick.


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Just a matter of preference. For those of us who prefer, no actually need, the time cutting, design advancing features of the Stone Cut Pro, it is well worth the cost. I for one am thankful that I was able to invest in my business by obtaining a product of this caliber. I have already recovered that initial investment, and am well on the way to a record producing year.


Slick, I would venture to say that you would have a record breaking year no matter what software you were using. Sales are driven by desire and ambition not the ability of the software. 

I have seen the caliber of the designs being produced by the DAS software and will just say this. The beauty of the design is created by the artist it has little to do with the tools he selects to use. 


I am sure the DAS system is a great program but from what I have seen the designs being produced are no better than those produced by less expensive software.


----------



## jean518

I believe what she is saying is the time cutting features allow her to be more productive. I agree with most of what you say as far as quality of design. Productivity is its selling point.


----------



## SickPuppy

jean518 said:


> I believe what she is saying is the time cutting features allow her to be more productive. I agree with most of what you say as far as quality of design. Productivity is its selling point.


I have not used the DAS software but I have watched the demo and I don't see the time saving. someone with a basic understanding of CorelDraw can knock out designs just as fast using rStones.

No matter what program you use there is going to be a learning curve and the more you use the program the more efficient you become. Their is no correlation between price and ease of use.


----------



## allhamps

Jean, you are correct. It is not only the efficiency of the DAS rhinestone piece, but the compilation of all of the other features that I have been able to combine with the rhinestone piece, that allow me to be more productive. I spend a lot less time "converting" and "adjusting" with the design features and the stock pieces that are available. That is critical for me since I don't have any help (at least not reliable).

Sick, you are correct in that it is not the software that makes the designs, but the person using it. However, I totally disagree with you that my business would have increased anyway due to the market. It has not been an increase in market share that has allowed me to have a productive year. It has been the ability to churn out more custom designs for a select group of customers that are themselves wholesalers, etc. That is strictly the function of the DAS software.

I also disagee that the price of the software has no bearing on the quality of the designs being produced. There are inherent features in the more expensive software that are not available in some of the lower priced ones. That's why they cost more. True, it is up to the individual to maximize those features, but to have them and be able to use them to your advantage is definitely a factor of the software.

I have a working understanding of Corel. I've done all the rhinestone making using the brush features in Corel itself, as well as tested and used the macros like RStone. They are great options for the price and do good work. They are just too time consuming and tedious from my point of view. I relish in the design features of DAS, because if I have to take more than an hour to create a design, or have to realign more than 2-3% of the total stones in a design, that design isn't going to be profitable to me because I have to charge more for time, instead of being able to move on to the next design. On average, I receive 10-15 requests a day for custom designs. 80% of those come from my largest repeat customers. I need an "automatic" design process and Corel, or any add on that I've tried for Corel, does not do that as efficently as I need it to.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Does the Stone Cut Pro have a lasso tool? I am looking to buy a new program this week, but I want it to have the lasso.. I have gotten so used to using that tool now that I would be totally lost without it...


----------



## charles95405

Don't think there is a lasso tool...but not sure how you would use it in SCP...If you design in a program that has a lasso tool, you just import...or in the case of Corel Draw..just copy/paste.. I have three software packages for rhinestone settings and none have the lasso tool...


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I use it in funtime deluxe when I want to change a few stones to a different color.. it's just easier to lasso the few stones.. or if i want to change a whole line of stones inside a letter to a different color.. just lasso and change all at one time.


----------



## allhamps

Ok, that's what I thought. There is not a "lasso" tool, but the Select tool allows you to accomplish the same thing. You can choose a single item, a group of continuous items by clicking and dragging a box around what you want, or you can choose multiple items in different locations by holding down the shift key and clicking on the items/stones you want.


----------



## binab

Is there a center line trace in the DAS software? It's about the only design feature from KNK that I can't quite figure out a DAS replacement for...


----------



## allhamps

There is not a "center-line" trace function that I am aware of. When I have had the mind to do so, I have had some success with using the "inline" function and making the distance wide enough so that you only get a thin line version inside the text. However, with the new collision function, I don't find that I have to do that as much.


----------



## binab

Thanks, I've tried that as well - it seems like a lot of trial and error to get to the perfect thin line. Plus, it doesn't work too well on fonts whose thickness is not symetrically spaced. 

Would be a good feature to put in an update (hint, hint DAS).


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Sick, you are correct in that it is not the software that makes the designs, but the person using it. However, I totally disagree with you that my business would have increased anyway due to the market. It has not been an increase in market share that has allowed me to have a productive year. It has been the ability to churn out more custom designs for a select group of customers that are themselves wholesalers, etc. That is strictly the function of the DAS software.
> 
> I have a working understanding of Corel. I've done all the rhinestone making using the brush features in Corel itself, as well as tested and used the macros like RStone. They are great options for the price and do good work. They are just too time consuming and tedious from my point of view.


Slick you misunderstood my point. It is your ability that is allowing you to have a record year no matter what software you use. You have that ambition to succeed and will find a way no matter what.

I just did a quick design to see how long it would take me. I created this 6 color design using rStones it took a total of 23 min.


----------



## SickPuppy

I wish DAS offered a DEMO version of the software I would really like to play around with it and who knows it may change my mind.

This reminds me of when I started digitizing embroidery designs, back in 1995. The software that I was using was inexpensive. I keep reading about all the features and abilities of a rather expensive digitizing program. So I went to the bank and took out a loan, yes it was that expensive. After purchasing the software I discovered that my inexpensive program did everything the new program did. I used the new software to make a few designs and then uninstalled it and put it back in the box.

I did manage to recover some of my investment a few years later by selling the software to another digitizer. To this day I still use the same inexpensive embroidery software.


----------



## SickPuppy

I went to the DAS website and requested the online demo for the Stonecut Pro and have never heard back from them. Hell of a way to sell a $2800 program.


----------



## agensop

best way is really to get them on the phone, that happend to me for a while until i saw them at a show. same thing with stahls, once i saw them at a show everything was good. 



SickPuppy said:


> I went to the DAS website and requested the online demo for the Stonecut Pro and have never heard back from them. Hell of a way to sell a $2800 program.


----------



## jean518

2800? You sure?


----------



## agensop

most likely for the big package, i know i was quoted 15 for software alone.



jean518 said:


> 2800? You sure?


----------

